# برنامج بريمافيرا ( primavera 6 (P6-R8.2



## م احمد خيال (25 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

برنامج بريمافيرا ( primavera 6 (P6-R8.2 













روابط التحميل مقسمة الى 6 أجزاء كل جزء 100 ميجا

http://www.fileswap.com/dl/Dwoblrxal0/

FileSwap.com : P6_R8-2.part2.rar download free

FileSwap.com : P6_R8-2.part3.rar download free

FileSwap.com : P6_R8-2.part4.rar download free

FileSwap.com : P6_R8-2.part5.rar download free

FileSwap.com : P6_R8-2.part6.rar download free

:30::30:
​


----------



## Hind Aldoory (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## salim salim (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك على البرنامج المتميز جاري التنزيل


----------



## abdou666 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## محمود قدور (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي على البرنامج و الجهد الكبير , لقد اتبعت طريقة التسطيب تماما كما شرحت و عند التشغيل من قائمة ابدأ يعطي كلمة السر او اسم المستخدم غير صحيح ارجو الافادة


----------



## م احمد خيال (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للجميع على الرد والمتابعة 

بالنسبة للاخ محمود قادور الباسورد هو Prima123Vera

وليس admin ويمكن تغيير الباسورد من داخل البرنامج


----------



## محمود قدور (25 ديسمبر 2012)

م احمد خيال قال:


> شكرا للجميع على الرد والمتابعة
> 
> بالنسبة للاخ محمود قادور الباسورد هو Prima123Vera
> 
> وليس admin ويمكن تغيير الباسورد من داخل البرنامج


مشكور جدا لقد تم بعون الله ثم عونك اسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م احمد خيال (25 ديسمبر 2012)

طريقة تغيير الباسورد اتبع الصور


----------



## engkhaled20 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## doha_4all (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . اللهم بارك له فى علمه و علمه ما ينفعه


----------



## brngls (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى​


----------



## SAFSAFVIP (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ... جاري التحميل


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خیرا


----------



## الغريب2007 (15 يناير 2013)

* جزاك الله خير الجزاء ... جاري التحميل*​


----------



## احمد كرمة (15 يناير 2013)

بعد ما نزلت 6 فايلات وينرار فتحت بارت 1 وظهر ستب للبرنامج وين الجافا 
هل يشتغل على ويندوز 7 64


----------



## احمد كرمة (15 يناير 2013)

بعدين ما طلب تحميل ms .net
thankssssssssssss


----------



## احمد كرمة (15 يناير 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks very much


----------



## محمد الجفري (25 يناير 2013)

التحميل يتوقف عند 13 ميغا
ارجو رفعها على موقع اخر


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (17 فبراير 2013)

روابط اخرى سريعة من رفعى الخاص 
P6_R8-2.part1

P6_R8-2.part2

P6_R8-2.part3

P6_R8-2.part4

P6_R8-2.part5

P6_R8-2.part6​


----------



## محمود علام (28 فبراير 2013)

*مشكور جدا لقد تم بعون الله ثم عونك اسأل الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## الورد الابيض (1 مارس 2013)

الجزء 3 _4 مش راضين يتحملوا مش عارفه اعمل ايه


----------



## عماد25 (1 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.aim91 (14 مارس 2013)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> روابط اخرى سريعة من رفعى الخاص
> P6_R8-2.part1
> 
> P6_R8-2.part2
> ...


شكرا جزيلا على هذه الروابط 
والشكر أيضا لصاحب الموضوع ​


----------



## akram74 (20 مارس 2013)

Thank you
​


----------



## مهندس الوديان (20 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك ، و لكن بعد تحميل الملفات المضغوطة ما هي الخطوة التالية؟


----------



## hassansayeh (21 مارس 2013)

سلمت يداااااااااك


----------



## مجاهد عمر (22 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ... واتمني انو يشتغل ع وندوز7 - 64


----------



## amany ezzat (2 أبريل 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## the moon 2005 (3 أبريل 2013)

*عندى سوال ( primavera 6 (P6-R8.2*

شكرا على البرنامج بس عندى سوال كيف ادخل الىdbsetupثم الى Database
حيث اننى لم اعرف وضح بعد اذنك كيف اجدها من البدايه وشكررررررررا


----------



## البوجواري (2 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير اخي ... بس عند كتابة اليوزر نيم والباسورد يطلع خطا .. ممكن كتابة اليوزر والباسورد ...جزاك الله خير


----------



## 25290 (2 مايو 2013)

جزاكـــــــــــــــــــــم الله خيرأ


----------



## البوجواري (3 مايو 2013)

اخي العزيز ممكن تعطينا الlogin name &passwoard عند ادخال الlogin :admin &passwoard: prima123vera يعطينا خطا شو الحل لطفا وياريت بالصور
جزاك الله خير


----------



## وليد الشريف (4 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اتبعت نفس اسلوب التسطيب المذكور بالملف وبعد ذلك من قائمة ابدا ظهرتلي هذه الرسالة unableto connect data base برجاء الحل


----------



## freemanghassan (4 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير .... 

تم التحميل بنجاح ... 

وجاري تجربة تنصيب البرنامج.....​


----------



## hamad 2010 (4 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على البرنامج


----------



## freemanghassan (4 مايو 2013)

وليد الشريف قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اتبعت نفس اسلوب التسطيب المذكور بالملف وبعد ذلك من قائمة ابدا ظهرتلي هذه الرسالة unableto connect data base برجاء الحل



صارت عندي نفس المشكلة ... وبعد البحث باليوتيوب على طريقة تنصيب البرنامج بهذا الإصدار .. وجدت الحل والحمد لله .. وهو كما هو موضح بالشرح المرفق من قبل الزميل المهندس أحمد خيال .. لكن هناك نقص بالشرح الذي أرفقه المهندس أحمد 

والحل الكامل على هذا الرابط 

Download and install primavera 6 v 8 2 in windows 8 - YouTube

حياكم الله


----------



## حازم2010 (5 مايو 2013)

:20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## M.Ghareb (13 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم على هذه الروابط


----------



## حسامنت (13 يوليو 2013)

thank you so much and i hope it is work on w7 
*64 bit*


----------



## ahmedvay (3 أغسطس 2013)

*شكرا على البرنامج وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ميدو السيد الناقه (3 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااا.اخي .ودائما في عون المهندسين واتمني الافضل للمنتدي


----------



## mostafa sharf (28 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## midoehab2006 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

لو سمحتم سؤال

انا قمت بتنصيب البرنامج النسخه R8.3 

هل يحتاج البرنامج كراك او سيريال لأني قلق حيال اذا تم ايقاف البرنامج بعد فترة مثلا 30 يوم كنسخه تجريبية

مع العلم اني قمت بتحميل البرنامج من edelivery.oracle.com

ارجو الرد


----------



## Abdo Essam (30 سبتمبر 2013)

midoehab2006 قال:


> لو سمحتم سؤال
> 
> انا قمت بتنصيب البرنامج النسخه R8.3
> 
> ...



نفضل جرب هذه النسخة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/358413-Primavera-p6-allah-to?highlight=


----------



## Moustafa Hoseny (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Thank you Ahmed :7:


----------



## midoehab2006 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

Abdo Essam قال:


> نفضل جرب هذه النسخة
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/358413-Primavera-p6-allah-to?highlight=




شكرا 
لكن انا بسأل _هل يحتاج البرنامج كراك او سيريال لأني قلق حيال اذا تم ايقاف البرنامج بعد فترة مثلا 30 يوم كنسخه تجريبية

عشان مشفتش للبرنامج اي كراك او سيريال بخلاف البرامج الاخرى

_​


----------



## midoehab2006 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

??????????????????


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (10 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع ​


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (20 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## nooreskey (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لم استطع ايجاد ملف database
ما العمل


----------



## civil en.ali (3 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## مسعدو (9 ديسمبر 2013)

عند تشغيل البرنامج يعطي الملاحظة التالية "unable to connect to database"
ما الحل؟؟؟


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sahran78 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا الروابط شغالة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## yassoserm (22 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعنا الله بعلمك وزادك من فضله


----------



## المهندس_1 (6 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله اخى الروابط ما شاء الله شغالة صروخ


----------



## مهندس خبير (10 فبراير 2014)

من فضلك نريد روابط تحميل النسخة 8.3


----------



## asdaswan (11 فبراير 2014)

الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## gorgoniser (4 مارس 2014)

:20:


----------



## عادل العوض (7 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (8 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم*​


----------



## fathey naeem (17 مارس 2014)

ربنا يرضا عنك... جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## lostlove515 (17 مارس 2014)

doha_4all قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . اللهم بارك له فى علمه و علمه ما ينفعه


هل هذه النسخة تدعم 64 bit ?
جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## hon_soly (18 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
كلما حاولت تحميل اى من البرامج الموجودة ينتقل بي المتصفح الى موقع تحميل اخر فما الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eljafari (20 أبريل 2014)

thank you>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## himo (20 أبريل 2014)

مشكور اخي جاك الله خيرا


----------



## himo (20 أبريل 2014)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asdaswan (20 أبريل 2014)

:20:


----------



## عبدالعظيم عثمان (30 يوليو 2014)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد المقدر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohandes83 (7 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mabdallah8989 (16 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا...


----------



## nadia saad h (17 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتو ممكن مثال مشروع محلول باستخدام بلرنامج بريمافيرا 6 ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mmawad awad (5 يناير 2015)

اللينكات معتدش شغااااالة


----------



## civileng2008 (6 يناير 2015)

عندي مشكله بتفعيل البرنامج تم وضع الباسورد الجديد والقديم ولكن لم يفتح البرنامج .يرجى المساعدة لطفا


----------



## civileng2008 (12 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم عندي مشكله في تفعيل البرنامج في عند أدخال الباسورد (admin).تظهر الرساله الاتيه unable to connect to the database .would you like to configure .the database connection d يرجى المساعده وانا بحاجه ملحه للبرنامج


----------



## ahmedy78 (12 يناير 2015)

شكرا يا بشمندس والي الامام


----------



## abu rageh (14 يناير 2015)

الناس اللى بتسأل عن Login name&password 
و انت بتسطب البرنامج لو ظهرلك إمكانية إضافة الـ user name&password فى قائمة configuration option إلى admin هيكون بكده admin هى الباسورد بتاعك عند تشغيل البرنامج
و لكن لو قائمة الـ configuration option ظهرت عندك فاضية و معندكيش غير الاختيار next مش زى شرح الكتاب المرفق لتسطيب البرنامج
بتكمل تسطيب عادى و عندى تشغيل البرنامج بيكون الباسورد بتاعك هو prima123vera من غير ما تغير فى معطيات الـ data base
و للناس اللى نزلت البرنامج قبل كده و مشتغلش معاهم لازم تشيل البرنامج primavera ببرنامج CCleaner او انك تغير نسخة الويندز علشان يشتغل معاك primavera لما تنزله تانى


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (8 مارس 2015)

شكرا


----------



## عبداللطيف صقر (8 مارس 2015)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (18 مارس 2015)

اللينكات مش شغاله


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (19 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shams alafag (20 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## princoprinco2012 (28 مارس 2015)

[h=1]*الموقع مغلق !*[/h]


----------



## Joe Hamdan (14 أبريل 2015)

ياجماعه مافي روابط جديدة للبرنامج ؟؟؟


----------



## thewizard0 (15 يونيو 2015)

روابط أخرى للبرنامج وجدتها على أحد المواقع الأخرى
http://www.mediafire.com/download/n386mnq6b0yg4bl/P6_Pro_R84.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/p863pgcmmk3a3wi/P6_Pro_R84.part2.rar


----------



## ناصف على (17 أغسطس 2015)

برجاء الرد على هذا الاستفسار 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t516975.html


----------

